# New and Confused ~



## jeg (Feb 27, 2007)

Dear All

I am just turned 35 and recently married - after suffering a lot of problems last year - cyst on overy removed, endemetroisis cut away and a number of fibroids taken away we decided on my last visit to my gyne (as periods as still horrendous) that we would ask him about why we weren't falling pregnant thinking he would say keep trying and come back in 6 mths - but he said eh would run some simple tests.  We also decided to get hubby tested to rule out anything on his side and that after all I had gone through in the summer it would a lot less invasisve for him to start out with.  Luckily he came back fine (have also learnt never to question a mans sperm count again!) but when we went for my results yesterday we told that I wasn't ovulating and as things stood would not fall pregant - were my prostrogen levels should at about 28.1 I am barely scraping 19.

He has started me off on metformin - starting on one a day building up to 3 a day over the cycle and then to start with Clomid on day 2 of my period for 5 days in the hope this will kick start ovulation.

I am a bit confused have been reading stuff on the internet and metformin seems to be more of a PCOS tablet and I didn't think I had that - has anyone else been give both pills at the same time?

Am also confused as he didn't mention taking my basel body temperature to see if I was ovulating he has just asked to me to go back for a blood test on day 21 of my cycle and am seeing him again in 6 weeks time.  To be honest my head is so confused after reading everything I woudn't even be sure when to take my BBT - can anyone offer any advice as to when to do this and if I need to do it or do I just see what he says when I go back?

I just feel a little lost in it all and a bit useless.

Thanks

jeg


----------



## Brittie (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Jeg and welcome to FF.

First of all, it sounds like you need a huge . So here's one from me.

From my experience, doctors all feel differently about bbt. I've done them a couple of time but found the whole thing confusing. Basically, you are supposed to take it just when you wake up and haven't moved. This is when your temperature is resting. The minute you get up, it changes as you become active. After ovulation, your temperature goes up a couple of points, not a couple of degrees, so can sometimes be difficult to spot. Of course, if you happen to get ill, a cold or something, it can mess things up. However, do give it a go if you want to. Keep a digital thermometer on your bedside table so that you don't have to get out of bed to do it. There are special bbt thermometers available. 

Alot of doctors just rely on the CD21 test to see if someone is ovulating. It measures the level of progesterone in your blood which goes up after you release an egg, hence higher levels can tell that you are ovulating. However, be warned, this test should be done 7 days after you ovulate so if you have a regular 28 day cycle, you would ovulate 14 days before your period is due ie CD14. So 7 days later is CD21. If you have a longer cycle, like I do sometimes, say 35 days, ovulation would take place on CD21 and therefore the test should be done on CD28 in order to be accurate. This is where using OPKs can help as the surge is detected 24-36 hours before ovulation so you can know exactly when you ovulate.

As for metformin, I can't help I'm afraid. I haven't used that. I have, however, used Clomid which makes me ovulate consistently. I do know that Metformin is used in PCOS as a lot of sufferers have issues with insulin resistance. I have a friend who is diabetic and ttcing and takes it. She's a doctor and has recommended I look into it even though I don't have PCOS as it could help.

Has your doctor mentioned anything about monitoring you while on your first round of tx? Most doctors will do so to see whether it is having an impact.

I hope that what I have said has helped. It can seem like your head is spinning when you first start out. There is so much to learn. You've found us now, so if you have any questions, ask away! Everyone on this board has a story to tell and different experiences so should be able to help with any queries you have. 

Good luck!!  Sending you lots of  so that you get your   soon!

Take care
Bx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF Jeg

What a wonderful post from* Brittie* 

There isnt much more I can add that hasnt been said, 
but I can leave you some links to help you navigate the site for the boards that you will find most useful as you step on this rollercoaster, 
if you need any more help or have any Questions please ask 

ENDO BOARD 

CLOMID

STARTING OUT & DIAGNOSIS

Click the names to go direct to the board, 
Wishing you Friendship  &   


We also have a great chatroom
It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through  
*Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT* Miss TC and Kate or I 
will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc.

If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes 

For more info on Newbie Night  
*CLICK HERE**



~Dizzi~
*


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi jeg and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of your problems in trying for a baby but you have come to the right place for advice and support and have been left some great links to try out and have been given some great information already!

I wish u loads of luck

Kate xx​


----------



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

hello
SOUNDS VERY MUCH LIKE ME, I HAD MY FIRST OVULATION TEST LAST SUMMER AND WAS TOLD THAT FOR A NORMAL WOMEN OVULATING WAS A SCORE OF 75 AND ABOVE AND I WAS 0. SO THAT WAS A HUGE SHOCK.
I TO WAS PUT ON METFORMIN AND FINGERS CROSSED IT IS WORKING, BUT BECAUSE MY BMI IS HIGHER THAN 35 THEY WONT PUT ME ON CLOMAPINE AT THE MOMENT.
METFORMIN IS GIVEN TO HELP LEVEL OUT YOUR HORMONE LEVELS SO YOUR PERIODS SHOULD RETURN, WHEN THEY FOUND I HAD PCOS THEY DID A GLUCOSE TEST, AND FOUND OUT I WAS GLUCOSE INTOLERANT SO THE METFORMIN HELPS WITH THAT ASWELL, 
GOOD LUCK MELITA XX


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Jeg,
Although I'm not in the exact same situation as you, I wanted to say hello and sorry you've been having probs ttc, but glad you have started the journey of tx.
This is such a great site, I am sure you will have lots of help and support as you go through it all.

Hope all your dreams come true!

Lots of  

Clarey xxx


----------

